# Mein S3 ist langsam und wird heiß



## Elit34ev3r (22. Juli 2013)

*Mein S3 ist langsam und wird heiß*

Hey Leute 

Ich hab mein S3 schon seit es rauskam und hatte bis jetzt noch nie Probleme,
aber seit ein paar Tagen ist es extrem langsam und auch unten heiß, ich hab keinen Plan woran das liegen könnte :O

Ich hab den Avast Virenscan drauf und Verschlüsselt ist es auch, kann es daran liegen?


----------



## NuTSkuL (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mein S3 ist langsam und wird heiß*

Schau doch mal, welche Anwendungen ungewöhnlich viel Akku ziehen


----------



## RAMTrinity (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mein S3 ist langsam und wird heiß*

Das hattr ich in der art auch würde dir eine zurücksetzung empfehlen bei mir war danach wieder alles super


----------



## timbo01 (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mein S3 ist langsam und wird heiß*

Mein S3 wird zurzeit auch heiß, aber das liegt daran das der Bildschirm auf voller Helligkeit läuft


----------



## RAMTrinity (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mein S3 ist langsam und wird heiß*

Das ist klar  aber das bild bei voller Helligkeit ist auch wahnsinn


----------



## MezZo_Mix (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mein S3 ist langsam und wird heiß*

Benutzt du es oft in Verbindung mit Internet? Denn dadurch wird es heiß oder beim Zocken damit.


----------



## leckerbier (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mein S3 ist langsam und wird heiß*

Sichere deine Bilder und Videos und setze dann das Gerät auf die Grundeinstellungen zurück. Dann sollte das Problem behoben sein. 
Restliche Daten wenn möglich per WLAN aktualisieren.


----------



## Elit34ev3r (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mein S3 ist langsam und wird heiß*

Ok mach ich mal, thx


----------



## RAMTrinity (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: Mein S3 ist langsam und wird heiß*

Nicht dafür


----------

